# Notebook WLAN = guter Empfang, USB Adapter WLAN = schlechter Empfang???



## thysol (25. März 2011)

Der PC meiner Schwester ist per WLAN USB Adapter am Heimnetzwerk angeschlossen. Allerdings laggen Spiele nur obwohl der WLAN Adapter Treiber 3/5 Balken Signalstaerke anzeigt. Bei dem PC meines Stiefvaters ist es nicht anders. Bei ihm bricht andauernd die Leitung ab. Wenn ich jetzt mein Notebook nehme und den neben den Rechnern stelle die Probleme haben gibt es kein Problem mit dem Notebook WLAN. Keine Lags, garnichts. 

Sind jetzt etwa die WLAN USB Adapter schlechter als der integrierte im Notebook? 

Diesen WLAN Adapter habe ich auch ausprobiert, das gleiche Problem:

Hama Wireless LAN Adapter, 300Mbps (MIMO), USB 2.0 (00062740) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## Dan23 (25. März 2011)

USB WLAN Adapter sind meistens bei der Empfangsleistung nicht so gut!
Am besten eine PCI- oder PCIe-WLAN-Karte besorgen (mit abnehmbarer Antenne).
So kann man eine stärkere Antenne verbauen oder mit einem Kabel die Antenne näher an den AP bringen.
Alternativ kann ich dir noch empfehlen einen Router zu einer Bridge zu konfigurieren.


----------



## Cinnayum (25. März 2011)

Ich habe auch einen HAMA-Stick.

Du musst unter Windows XP die automatische Netzwerksuche ausschalten. Die fängt trotz bestehender Verbindung an zu suchen und die Folge sind sekundenlange Lags oder Verbindungsabbrüche.
Unter Windows 7 habe ich damit keine Probleme.


----------



## thysol (25. März 2011)

Dan23 schrieb:


> USB WLAN Adapter sind meistens bei der Empfangsleistung nicht so gut!
> Am besten eine PCI- oder PCIe-WLAN-Karte besorgen (mit abnehmbarer Antenne).
> So kann man eine stärkere Antenne verbauen oder mit einem Kabel die Antenne näher an den AP bringen.
> Alternativ kann ich dir noch empfehlen einen Router zu einer Bridge zu konfigurieren.


 
Wie geht das denn?



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einen HAMA-Stick.
> 
> Du musst unter Windows XP die automatische Netzwerksuche ausschalten. Die fängt trotz bestehender Verbindung an zu suchen und die Folge sind sekundenlange Lags oder Verbindungsabbrüche.
> Unter Windows 7 habe ich damit keine Probleme.



Wir nutzen aber Windows 7.


----------



## Dan23 (25. März 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn?



Also wenn du den Router umkonfigurieren möchtest, d.h. du musst einen 2. Router haben den du nicht benutzt.
Hier musst du einfach über das Webinterface auf die Firmware zugreifen und die Einstellungen dementsprechend verändern. Am besten einfach danach googeln.


----------



## Sibig (25. März 2011)

Vllt liegt das problem ja am Router . Bei mir wurde die Seite manchmal nicht mal geladen aber wenn LAN dran war ging es
Perfekt


----------



## thysol (25. März 2011)

Dan23 schrieb:


> Also wenn du den Router umkonfigurieren möchtest, d.h. du musst einen 2. Router haben den du nicht benutzt.
> Hier musst du einfach über das Webinterface auf die Firmware zugreifen und die Einstellungen dementsprechend verändern. Am besten einfach danach googeln.


 
Aber was genau soll dass denn bewirken?



Sibig schrieb:


> Vllt liegt das problem ja am Router . Bei mir wurde die Seite manchmal nicht mal geladen aber wenn LAN dran war ging es
> Perfekt



Dass es am Router liegt ist ausgeschlossen. Am Notebook funktioniert das WLAN einwandfrei.


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (26. März 2011)

da mit der automatischen verbinden machst du so.
rechtsklick auf den Empfangsbalken von Windows.(Taskleiste) Dann das netztwerk auswählen, mit dem du verbunden bist und rechtsklick drauf machen. Dann auf eigenschaften. Dann den rechten reiter anklicken (verbindung) und da steht das mit dem automatisch verbinden. Da den haken einfach rausnehmen.

Außerdem wenn da ne software beim  stick dabei war dann schau da mal nach ob du einen Kanal/Channel festlegen kannst. Das kannste bei deinem Router auch bei den einstellungen zum W-lan. Stell bei beiden mal channel 1 ein weil oft (bei mir auch) läuft das auf kanal 16 und da bricht bei mir auch immer die verbindung ab ka warum.

mfg alex
PS: kannst ja auch mal eine andere verschlüsselung wählen. Nur zum test mal.


----------



## thysol (26. März 2011)

hubiflyer1994 schrieb:


> da mit der automatischen verbinden machst du so.
> rechtsklick auf den Empfangsbalken von Windows.(Taskleiste) Dann das netztwerk auswählen, mit dem du verbunden bist und rechtsklick drauf machen. Dann auf eigenschaften. Dann den rechten reiter anklicken (verbindung) und da steht das mit dem automatisch verbinden. Da den haken einfach rausnehmen.
> 
> Außerdem wenn da ne software beim  stick dabei war dann schau da mal nach ob du einen Kanal/Channel festlegen kannst. Das kannste bei deinem Router auch bei den einstellungen zum W-lan. Stell bei beiden mal channel 1 ein weil oft (bei mir auch) läuft das auf kanal 16 und da bricht bei mir auch immer die verbindung ab ka warum.
> ...



Aber wir haben doch Windows 7. Ich dachte du sagtest da bracuht mann das nicht machen?


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (26. März 2011)

was meinst du damit ??

verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz.

mfg alex


----------



## thysol (26. März 2011)

hubiflyer1994 schrieb:


> was meinst du damit ??
> 
> verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz.
> 
> mfg alex


 
Ok, ich hab deine Loesung mal ausprobiert. Hat geklappt. Vielen Dank.


----------

